# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Tipping on pick up order

## R!zz0

When I go eat at restaurants, at the end I always tip. Do you have to tip when you pick up your order?

----------


## bjstare

I do. I used to not do it, but I now figure I wont notice an extra few bucks but the kids working there probably appreciate it. 

That being said, Im more pissed when I get home and open a meal that was prepared sub par.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Yes but lower amount.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I tip "like shit" on pick-up, considering that the terminal has the balls to suggest >18%... Elll-Oohhh-Elll you're getting a commensurate tip for a service that wasn't provided.
1-2 dollars plus the round up math to the nearest dollar. And sometimes zero.
Independent restaurants more. Chain restaurants zero.

----------


## killramos

I don’t do takeout much, I don’t think I ever tip for pickup. I tip the doordash driver a flat $5?

----------


## Disoblige

> I dont do takeout much, I dont think I ever tip for pickup. I tip the doordash driver a flat $5?



I tip but I wish I can understand the DD model better. Something about whatever you tip, unless you goes past a certain amount, DD was gonna pay the driver it anyways. So this had gotten me a bit puzzled as I don't want to pay something DD was going to do anyways. I rather hand the driver cash if I have the opportunity and then ask him how it actually works.

I wanna make a driver happy, not make DD more rich.

----------


## killramos

I feel like that is between DoorDash and the Driver. But I get your point.

----------


## vengie

8% pickup, 10% shit service, 13% passable service, 20% amazing service

----------


## Brent.ff

Definitely a cheap fuck here.. always struggle when I tip for a pickup order and am on the 'tip like shit' side for a pickup order. What service was provided that isn't already tied into the cost of the food i'm buying? You guys tipping at Starbucks or McDonalds when you go pick something up?

----------


## Tik-Tok

I never tip on anything that requires payment prior to receiving goods or services.

----------


## firebane

Tip on pickup? Fuck that.

Hate when I go to places like Subway and such and they expect it.

If my ass didn't sit in a seat and was served by someone.. no tip is being given out.

----------


## killramos

I tip my coffee / breakfast person. But they treat me like a king and don’t get paid dick.

----------


## mr2mike

Enters tipping thread.
Leaves disappointed.

Sorry, though this was about something else.

What riles me right up is the sequence:
A) Server hands credit card machine to me.
B) "So are you guys up to anything else tonight?"

I hear that question almost 90% of the time I dine out. Get original, make a connection out of the gate. Fack! You're on autopilot... Then so am I... Zero!

----------


## killramos

I don’t tip servers 0 even if they are mediocre, affects tip outs for the entire restaurant.

----------


## brucebanner

> I don’t tip servers 0 even if they are mediocre, affects tip outs for the entire restaurant.



Is that your problem or an industry model problem?

I don't tip for pickup. I've become a cheap fuck tipping for sit down thinking it's a industry problem not paying enough.

I don't like tipping in general.

----------


## killramos

I have a lot of friends who work in the industry and it’s a shit job that pays badly and I don’t feel like ruining someone’s night over $15

People who think they are fixing the industry by not tipping are the reason restaurants can’t get staff.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You guys remember at the start of the pandemic when people were tipping extra for small local restaurants to survive? Good times.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I have a lot of friends who work in the industry and it’s a shit job that pays badly and I don’t feel like ruining someone’s night over $15
> 
> People who think they are fixing the industry by not tipping are the reason restaurants can’t get staff.



Who are you, and what have you done to killramos?

----------


## ExtraSlow

No its true, he has friends.

----------


## Buster

> don’t get paid in dick.



Ftfy

And have your ever offered?

----------


## Kloubek

> 8% pickup, 10% shit service, 13% passable service, 20% amazing service



I'm close to this. Though I will caveat that for pickup, I rarely tip but the people there did something great I will do up to 10%. 

For truly terrible service (the kind you leave, asking how that person even manages to maintain employment there) I will not tip at all to make a point. 

Simply crappy service gets 10%. Most get 15%, and if it was great service I will do 20%. I've even done 25% on extreme occasion, but that's truly knock-your-socks-off-make-me-feel-like-a-king service.

----------


## DonJuan

> Who are you, and what have you done to killramos?



I also had to look twice as to who posted that. Maybe he's moonlighting as a cowboys shots girl this week?

5% for pickup at non-chain restaurants, and 10-15% at sit down restaurants, 20% max.

There was a time when I used to stress about tip amounts and makings sure that the server got something that they were happy with that I could afford, but now I think they are just want you out at whatever percentage so they can seat someone else and get a percentage from them. Quantity of tables > Quality of service.

Pho take out gets paid in cash for discount and any change <$1 coins is tip.

----------


## killramos

> Who are you, and what have you done to killramos?



Having kids has made me go soft

----------


## vengie

> I have a lot of friends who work in the industry and its a shit job that pays badly.



This is a common misconception IMO.
As a bartender (5 years) I usually left with ~$250-$400/ night in tips, add in my $8.90 minimum wage and I was making close to $40/hr, most of which you didn't need to claim.

Bartending was easy mode for cash.

----------


## killramos

Are you talking about a restaurant, or a bar.

Not really the same thing.

----------


## Buster

> Having kids has made me go soft



the jokes write themselves.

----------


## jutes

Servers, car salesmen, realtors. All useless middle-men that get in the way of a product and make your experience/purchase more expensive. 

I rarely eat in restaurants anymore so my tipping is 0.

----------


## Disoblige

Something something, server hands me machine with tipping option on take-out... Something something, uppercut.

----------


## vengie

> Are you talking about a restaurant, or a bar.
> 
> Not really the same thing.



Both technically.

----------


## brucebanner

I've never worked the industry, know people that have. I just don't like the idea of tipping in general so that skews my view on it.

What about other services, massage (not your rub & tug places  :ROFL!: ) hair cut, for example?

----------


## max_boost

Being in the industry I just always tip but that’s me. 10% on takeout is my standard. But honestly it’s no big deal if you don’t. Don’t over think it. It’s Saul good man.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I was at fat burger the other day and the machine prompted me for a tip.. and I couldn't even just hit enter to skip it. I had to either select $ or % and physically enter a 0... jesus christ its fucking fast food

----------


## mr2mike

I'd like to see proof that there's tip outs on fast food.
Technically it could be calculated but also no incentive to do so. All goes back to franchisee.

----------


## suntan

Every fast food outlet sans McDs seems to have a tip option these days.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> What riles me right up is the sequence:
> A) Server hands credit card machine to me.
> B) "So are you guys up to anything else tonight?"
> 
> I hear that question almost 90% of the time I dine out. Get original, make a connection out of the gate. Fack! You're on autopilot... Then so am I... Zero!



 That "sooooo any plans for the rest of your night?" line has become very predictable over the past few years. Guaranteed to hear it at a Joey's or similar type restaurant.

----------


## suntan

> That "sooooo any plans for the rest of your night?" line has become very predictable over the past few years. Guaranteed to hear it at a Joey's or similar type restaurant.



"Yes, my wife and I would like to have a threesome with you."

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

There was a guy at my local liquor store who did that in the most robotic, insincere method possible. For some reason, it made me unreasonably angry.
He was a human performing as self-checkout.

----------


## ianmcc

Tipping on takeaway? Nope.
Tipping on tire service? Nope.
Tipping on buffet? Nope.
Tipping at bottle depot? Nope.
Channelling my inner Mr Pink.

----------


## 2020

Y’all are too generous, 0 tip on take out. What’s next? Are we going to start tipping realtors too?

----------


## max_boost

> I've never worked the industry, know people that have. I just don't like the idea of tipping in general so that skews my view on it.
> 
> What about other services, massage (not your rub & tug places ) hair cut, for example?



lol yes to the above. It can get carried away and end up tipping everyone. I think you just have to decide who you want to tip or not and if certain places annoy you with the tip function, just don't go there.

----------


## spike98

> 5% for pickup at non-chain restaurants,.



This logic fascinates me....what is the difference between non-chain and chain workers that makes one vs the other deserve more money? This especially has me confused when the service is limited to a customer coming in, them handing you previously prepared food, then you paying and leaving. 

To answer the initial question, a tip to me is when the service is better than expected. Its a token of appreciate for doing more than the bare minimum. The bare minimum is me eating what i asked for within a reasonable time frame.

----------


## jabjab

I just ordered a custom cake and they sent me the invoice over email. There was a tip option but I haven't even seen the finished product yet so a tip didn't make sense. If it's to my liking then I'll tip cash on pick up.

----------


## DonJuan

> This logic fascinates me....what is the difference between non-chain and chain workers that makes one vs the other deserve more money? This especially has me confused when the service is limited to a customer coming in, them handing you previously prepared food, then you paying and leaving. 
> 
> To answer the initial question, a tip to me is when the service is better than expected. Its a token of appreciate for doing more than the bare minimum. The bare minimum is me eating what i asked for within a reasonable time frame.



Owner/operator places I pick up from regularly. It's more for the consistent good food and service that goes directly into their pocket. Chain restaurants depends on what % goes to the wage workers preparing the food and to the disinterested person handing me the food, I've found it's the norm with these places. I'm just an order number to get out the door. So I avoid tipping on pickup at these places.

----------


## vengie

> Owner/operator places I pick up from regularly. It's more for the consistent good food and service that goes directly into their pocket. Chain restaurants depends on what % goes to the wage workers preparing the food and to the disinterested person handing me the food, I've found it's the norm with these places. I'm just an order number to get out the door. So I avoid tipping on pickup at these places.



Quite a few "Chain" restaurants are actually franchised and ran by owner/ operators.

Just something to keep in mind.

----------


## DonJuan

I get that. What I mean by owner/operator is the owner is the one cooking your food and handing it to you and cleaning up afterwards and running the business and works hard 14 hour days etc. I'd rather tip them than give a % of tip the person whose SnapTok story I interrupted to pick up my food.

Not that I don't appreciate people who work in food service, they work hard and have to deal with SHITTY people, I just think when you tip an a big chain %'s go to good workers and bad ones also.

----------


## littledan

my other peeve is the %tip at restaurants. The defaults are now 18, 20, 25???

I had a super expensive meal with some friends recently but it wasn't a hoity toity place but we had some wagyu beef dishes that skewed the price really high. So dinner and drinks was like $500. Then when I paid the default tips came up and I was trying to pay the bill sneakily cause my friends always fight for the bill. So long story short, tipped $100 on a $500 bill, but I don't think I received $100 worth of service.

----------


## max_boost

Yea that’s the other thing too lol tip % can be high on a small bill but on a big bill, tip % should be lower maybe. Anyway it’s all a bit arbitrary. Find your own golden mean.

----------


## Pauly Boy

Nope. I'm straight up Mr. Pink

The expectation of tipping is bullshit. Don't even get me started on "pre-tipping" for things like Skip/Uber. It should be for service above and beyond, not me subsidizing greedy owners/industry practices.

----------

